# Herding GSD Breeder.



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not currently looking for a puppy, but I was wondering if anyone has found any other reputable breeders who concentrate on herding? Their ASLs have much less angulation than most I've seen. Again, I'm not looking for a puppy.
Karma's German Shepherds - Karma Performance


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The woman I do herding with breeds GSD as well and trains and titles them in herding and AKC conformation. I was very impressed with her dogs. Not overly angled, great temperaments. Nice dogs. Was a bit of a shock TBH. But a nice one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, who was the breeder? If they have a website please post the link. You can PM me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Her website is caissonkennels.com

She does a lot with her dogs. Very impressive. Actually someone on this board recommended her to me when I was looking for herding people. 

I hope it's ok to share her website. I really have been impressed with her and her knowledge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

RiverRock German Shepherds - German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies - Zoa Rockenstein - St Cloud Minnesota

Really like these guys.

Are you only interested in ASL breeders?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Mostly them, but other lines. I just like to find ASL breeders who work their dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

[email protected] is my herding instructor, so I've seen her dogs (including her Herding Victor) in person.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

German Shepherd Title Holders

When you see names of dogs here that participate in herding events, you might look up some of the kennels.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Xeph - where is there herding in this area? Even though not HGH - Komet has some foundation, and I might be interested in doing a little with him along with IPO

Lee


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You can also check out the AHBA website: AHBA

I also know (and not listed yet on any website) two friends who completed their championships with their herding dogs this year - one pup is from Tehillah Tehillah German Shepherds, Home of Canada's number 1 High in Trial German Shepherds and the other from Alta Tollhaus (both were just earned recently which is why they aren't listed yet). I also have met the other person who put their CH on their GSD in 2013 and their dog is from Adelhertz - all three are from San Diego and train where I used to! Although, I don't believe any are ASL (didn't really research the pedigrees). 

There is also one breeder that I would probably skip on those CH lists for a herding dog.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Xeph said:


> [email protected] is my herding instructor, so I've seen her dogs (including her Herding Victor) in person.


Cool, are there temperaments as soft as your average ASL?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Xeph - where is there herding in this area? <--I have to go an hour and a half west of me into Ohio to go to Kelly's place. The other option is a woman named Tonya Haney, who also uses GSDs...she's an hour and a half east of me.

That's basically it for herding here. I am lucky both people are GSD breeders, but neither offers C course training.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I had the pleasure to work with Kelly


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Cool, are there temperaments as soft as your average ASL?


Most people would probably say yes. She uses lines that I am not personally a fan of, but that is my personal preference. Doesn't mean the lines are bad or good, just not what I like.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We have a herding club. Just started in August and training in A, B and C course with sheep as well as having ducks available.
Several breeders in the club of GSDs as well as other breeds.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Most people would probably say yes. She uses lines that I am not personally a fan of, but that is my personal preference. Doesn't mean the lines are bad or good, just not what I like.


Ok, I was just wondering.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What do you consider soft?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I would consider a soft dog a dog with less protective instincts and possibly a lower energy level. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you know what a soft/hard dog is? Trust me...the last thing you want is a soft dog. I don't even know if a soft dog is what you want for herding.

I hate doing this...lumping dogs together into the ASL/WGSL/WL categories but here goes. You shouldn't look for a soft temperament. No breeder SHOULD breed a soft temperament. I don't consider ASLs to have soft temperaments. I really think it depends on the breeding, but overall I don't see ASLs having softer temperaments.

What do you want to do with this dog? How well of a trainer are you (how much experience)? I personally believe its much harder to train a soft dog than a hard dog. You have to be so careful with a soft dog that I wouldn't even know what to do. There are dogs out there where if you raise your voice they shut down, or you give a slight collar correction and they shut down. Is that what you want?

I think what you're talking about is just a lower energy/lower drive dog.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Your probably right. I've been around WGSLs and WLs in the real world, but never an ASL.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

HeidiGS said:


> Your probably right. I've been around WGSLs and WLs in the real world, but never an ASL.


Where have you been around them? At shows/trials? Or are you just talking family pets? Pets are different, you don't get to see their true drives/temperaments while they're in and around their comfort zone. You really need to watch a whole bunch of dogs, working close to each other, so that you can compare what you see right away. It's very easy to forget what you like or don't like in a certain dog if you're not comparing it to something else right away.

At the same time, on a trial field, or even practicing for a trial you know that the dogs have been trained "about" the same amount of time. They've all been worked towards the same goal. It's not a family pet which might or might not have gotten training. Or it might be a dog that was trained in a way that made it "soft" or killed its drive. Its very hard to know what caused a dog to act in one way or another, or if a little bit of training could fix a certain issue you might be seeing.


----------



## thestockdogcompany (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't know a darned thing about ASL, but I know good dogs. See this man.

Ulf Kintzel

Truly pasture raised lambs. White Clover Sheep Farm


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think there a few people on the board that worked with Ulf. That would be very exciting. I heard he's very serious & doesn't take you on unless you are absolutely committed.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is very serious and he does expect you to be committed and after training with him for awhile you might be-he has no sense of humor-none zero zilch-does he have good dogs probably-would I get one from him -never-when he fired us Rorie jumped straight up in the air-I took that as a sign-Rorie's breeder however had him title her male-Ulf is not my cup of tea...


----------

